# Are these dwarf hair grass runners?



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

That Betta looks like it's ready to fight!


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Most likely runners


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 13, 2015)

Isn't it kind of strange how the roots are growing above the substrate though? Is that normal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Not really, I've experienced that before, it's just sending a runner across the top of the substrate.
If it is getting pulled out, it's only a minor pull I would only be worried if any plants were floating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Yeah, those are runners. I have a bunch running on the top, too. I have some that find their way back under. You can tuck them back in if you wish.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 13, 2015)

Joshism said:


> Yeah, those are runners. I have a bunch running on the top, too. I have some that find their way back under. You can tuck them back in if you wish.




Thank you!


----------

